# Miscarriage After Donor IVF



## Kay123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope you can help me as I am at a total loss as to what to do and what to expect. I am/ was 6 weeks pregnant with a low HCG following Donor IVF. They have been monitoring the HCG and yesterday I received the results of my third test which showed the HCG had plummeted since last week Fri. I had the IVF at a clinic in South Africa so I called the Dr of the clinic after getting the result back from my GP. The fertility clinic dr advised me to stop all medication immediately Gestone daily injections and 4 progynova taken daily. Besides being totally heart broken and devestated and alone (My hubby is out of the country and we are new to the UK) I am also feeling so afraid and am not sure what to expect. The GP who gave me the bad results yesterday booked me off work for a week ... I was sobbing so uncontrollably in her office that I thought she was booking me off from an emotional point of view and I never thought to ask her what to expect in terms of a miscarriage. My concern here is that I have already had 10 days off over the past few weeks to do the IVF and am in a new job and to take a week off now would be detrimental to my job. My question to you is would the fact that I have had slightly higher levels of progynova and gestone for over 4 weeks now leave me to shed more blood than I am able to deal with at work...is it likely to come as one big gush and how soon can I expect to miscarry? The fertility Dr at the fertility clinic said a D&C was not neccessary but gave me no information on what happens from here other than to say he is sorry!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

So sorry you are having to go through this    Sending a huge hug   


I'm sorry to say it isn't possible to predict how your body will deal with this. Given that the hcg has fallen so sharply and medication support had stopped it would be expected that bleeding would follow within the next few days, however it may take longer than this. This happened to me after my chemical pregnancy although the bleed itself wasn't any worse than a heavy period and lasted the same length of time. Previous miscarriage at a similar stage to you was heavier but manageable with usual sanitary products, although bleeding did last about a week. I'm not aware of D&C being required at this stage in a pregnancy, tends to be later than this. Do see GP though if you have any concerns.


Be gentle on yourself at this hard time. Much love and hugs x


----------

